# NAMotorsports | 42 Draft Designs MKI TT Exhausts and Downpipes



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*42 Draft Designs Exhausts*










*Exhausts*










42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Cat-Back for MK I Audi TT (180 HP Only) $700.00
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Cat-Back for MK I Audi TT (225 HP Only) $700.00
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Race Series Turbo-Back for MK I Audi TT (180 HP Only) $1125.00
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Race Series Turbo-Back for MK I Audi TT (225 HP Only) $1200.00
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Street Series Turbo-Back for MK I Audi TT (180 HP Only) $1200.00
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Street Series Turbo-Back for MK I Audi TT (225 HP Only) $1275.00










*Downpipes and Cats*










42 Draft Designs 3 Inch High-Flow Cat Section for 2.0T FSI & TSI Downpipes $170.00
42 Draft Designs 3" Downpipe Cat Section $150.00
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Non-Resonated Pipe for 2.0T FSI & TSI Downpipes $125.00
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Race Series 1.8T K04 Modular Downpipe (No Cat) $400.00
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Race Series Downpipe for 2.0T FSI & TSI (Non-Resonated) $400.00
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Race Series Downpipe for 2.0T FSI & TSI (Resonated) $475.00
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Resonated Pipe for 2.0T FSI & TSI Downpipes $200.00
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Street Series 1.8T K04 Modular Downpipe $475.00
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Street Series 1.8T Modular Downpipe $425.00
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Street Series Downpipe for 2.0T FSI & TSI (Non-Resonated) $485.00
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Street Series Downpipe for 2.0T FSI & TSI (Resonated) $560.00
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Test Pipe for 2.0T FSI & TSI Downpipes $85.00
42 Draft Designs 3" Downpipe Test Pipe Section for MK IV VW GTI/Jetta & Audi TT 180HP $75.00
42 Draft Designs 3" Race Series 1.8T Modular Downpipe (No Cat) $350.00
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Race Series Downpipe for MK I Audi TT (225 HP Only) $575.00
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Street Series Downpipe for MK I Audi TT (180 HP, Quattro Only) $575.00
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Street Series Downpipe for MK I Audi TT (225 HP Only) $650.00
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Race Series Downpipe for MK I Audi TT (180 HP, Quattro Only) $500.00










*Ordering:*
Website: All website orders can be done directly through our site http://www.namotorsports.net. Please just click 

any of the product links above to go directly to our site. 
Phone: Call us toll free at *1-877-NAMOTORS* to place your order over the phone.

*Payment:*
We accept all major credit cards, Paypal, money orders and wire transfers. If you are interested in paying using a money or wire transfer, please call us 

toll free at 1-877-NAMOTORS










*Tax:*
All Connecticut customers will be charged 6% Connecticut Sales tax.

*Shipping:*
All orders will be shipping via UPS or USPS. If you are interested in shipping to Hawaii, Alaska, Puerto Rico and Canada, please call us. You will be 

charged additional shipping fees. Interntational shipping is available, please contact us for shipping costs. 

*Hours of Operations:*
Monday - Thursday from 9AM to 6PM EST
Friday from 9AM to 5PM EST
Saturday from 10AM to 3 PM EST
Sundays we are closed

*Retail Showroom:*
Come check out our new 6000 square foot facility in Vernon, Connecticut. Click here for directions.

*Website:*
Our website http://www.namotorsports.net is always open 

*Newsletter:*
If you are interested in receiving our monthly newsletter that includes new product announcements, specials and coupons, please follow the link below to 

sign-up.

North American Motorsports Newsletter










*Contact Info:*
*Phone:* 1-877-NAMOTORS
*Email:* [email protected]
*Website:* http://www.namotorsports.net
*PM:* namotorsports

Any questions, feel free to PM me or call toll free at 1-877-NAMOTORS


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

To the top!


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Pardon my noobness, but in the FAQ it says to get a downpipe, then get a Cat-back system. 

If I get a turbo-back system do I still need to get a downpipe?


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

chads said:


> Pardon my noobness, but in the FAQ it says to get a downpipe, then get a Cat-back system.
> 
> If I get a turbo-back system do I still need to get a downpipe?


The turbo back system comes with everything, so you wouldn't need to buy a separate downpipe


----------



## corradojohnt (Sep 16, 2007)

I am sorry if I missed it, but what are the expected gains with either of these kits?


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

The estimated gains on the turbo back system are around 15whp.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

To the top!


----------



## W225TT (Jan 28, 2008)

*Video of the TBE*

Not to thread jack in any way... Just wanted to throw up a few little snibits that I have to help promote this truly perfect sounding and performing exhaust...

Thanks to the great guys at 42 and ofcourse NAMotorsports... heres a little video my buddy made for me a few days after I installed my exhaust...

Closed Road of course...






and a few shots with some CF goodies to show fitment...

on my Flickr.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Thanks for the video!


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Bump!


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

sounds amazing for 3 inches all the way back.. really makes the turbo sound awesome too. really considering this turbo back system for my 225


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

aTTenzione said:


> sounds amazing for 3 inches all the way back.. really makes the turbo sound awesome too. really considering this turbo back system for my 225


 They make great system. That's for sure


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Bump!


----------



## bgweed (Jan 18, 2010)

Any chance a 225 3" cat-back would go on sale sometime?


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

bgweed said:


> Any chance a 225 3" cat-back would go on sale sometime?


Maybe around late sept when H2Oi is taking place. Keep your eyes on the forums. As soon as there is a sale, I'll be sure to post a thread about it.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Bump!


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

I remember at some point people saying they had problem with these DP's rusting out over time. Have they implemented some sort of coating or a stainless option to prevent this?


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

cdougyfresh said:


> I remember at some point people saying they had problem with these DP's rusting out over time. Have they implemented some sort of coating or a stainless option to prevent this?


 They do have a ceramic coating option available on all of their exhaust products.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

awesome! this DP is on the short list of things to get once I have the $$!


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Bump!


----------

